# Backing/Click Tracks with IEMs Setup



## LukeZellis (Dec 11, 2012)

I know there are already a lot of threads on backing tracks live, click tracks live, and how to combine them in various ways, but I've yet to find a way to do specifically what I'm trying to do (which is looking less and less possible, but seems relatively easy in theory).

So basically, I'm trying to get a setup with live backing tracks (in stereo), a click track, run my POD HD Pro DI without a cab/preamp, and to be able to mix the amount of click/music being played back for each member with IEMs. I'd prefer to do this with a laptop, instead of an iPod or something, because I also plan on possibly integrating some live electronic elements through Ableton Live. I'm really just trying to avoid the: left ear click, right ear music, because that makes all the backing tracks in mono. 

So any advice as to what software/hardware I should look into would be great.


----------



## BenSolace (Dec 12, 2012)

LukeZellis said:


> I know there are already a lot of threads on backing tracks live, click tracks live, and how to combine them in various ways, but I've yet to find a way to do specifically what I'm trying to do (which is looking less and less possible, but seems relatively easy in theory).
> 
> So basically, I'm trying to get a setup with live backing tracks (in stereo), a click track, run my POD HD Pro DI without a cab/preamp, and to be able to mix the amount of click/music being played back for each member with IEMs. I'd prefer to do this with a laptop, instead of an iPod or something, because I also plan on possibly integrating some live electronic elements through Ableton Live. I'm really just trying to avoid the: left ear click, right ear music, because that makes all the backing tracks in mono.
> 
> So any advice as to what software/hardware I should look into would be great.



Pretty standard stuff actually. You will need something that can send multiple signals simultaneously - I managed to score a Korg D888 on eBay that can send up to 8 completely separate signals out at once, so I am using that until I have the balls to try the laptop method. Which brings me to my next point...

The most common method is a laptop -> multi out interface. Use any DAW you deem stable enough, and set each output (click / backing track left / backing track right for example) to come out of the interface at different outputs. Send to FOH separately.

If you're looking to send JUST the click or click / backing track to each member, you will need a separate IEM unit for each member, and route the outputs to a mixer with enough aux sends to accomodate each individual member. If all members are using POD's / bass POD's etc. you can send an output of that to the IEM and mix that in too. If you want to mix vocals in too, what I do is I have an ART passive XLR splitter box that I use to split the signal coming out of the mic, and send one output to FOH, and the other to the IEM mixer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 12, 2012)

Laptop with 8 channel interface.
Setlist open in the DAW with backing tracks and tempos. 

2 tracks in the DAW - Backing (stereo) and Click. Output setting on these tracks is irrelevant.

Create an aux send on each track for each band member. 
So the stereo backing track would have 4 auxes for example - Output 1+2, Output 3+4, Output 5+6, Output 7+8. 
The click track being in stereo will make this routing easier, so you can select stereo auxes for that too to avoid it being only L or R in the headphones. So stereo click track will have the same auxes as above - Output 1+2, Output 3+4, Output 5+6, Output 7+8.

Set all these aux sends to pre-fade - the fader and output section of the tracks is now irrelevant. You have 4 volume controls on the backing track and 4 volume controls on the click track to adjust for each member - member 1 being Output 1+2, etc.

Then it's just a case of getting the interface outputs to your IEMS. You could do this yourself, simply Output 1+2>Member 1 IEM box>Iems for example - but that way you lose the ability to get the band in your monitors of course. If you want the band in your monitors I _think_ you'd have to send all 8 outputs to the soundguys desk but I don't think most soundguys especially for smaller gigs would be happy with this at all.

You might do it yourself, like this:
Instead of the soundguy sending your monitoring straight to the IEMS/on stage monitors - have him send it to your interface inputs.

Now you'd have more tracks in the DAW. Feeds from the soundguy for your Guitar, Drums etc. You'd create auxes on that to make your own mix. But again..that's going to take some setup time!


----------

